# Vanguard



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This company is going places and I hope to keep them in the optics business. I first purchased a tripod from them (Vanguard espod 203AP) I mounted my vortex nomad on it and the tripod maximizes the potential of my budget spotting scope. After being impressed with the tripod I gave the company another shot by selling my Vortex Diamondbacks and purchasing the Vanguard Spirit ED's. I must say that I am impressed with the ED glass and the warranty on these optics is unmistakably equal to that of Vortex Optics. For a good set of budget glass take a look at Vanguard. I love their tripod and I love their binos and I would be happy to trade my Nomad for a Vanguard spotter as well.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I've been looking into upgrading binos this year. Amazon has a great deal, plus a Vanguard $50 rebate, on some of their ED models. I've read their warranty info and like you said, it looks just as good that of Vortex. 

I did notice two things: 
1. Vanguard makes you include $10 for return shipping while Vortex doesn't
2. There is a section under "Additional Warranty Info" that says it applies to the original purchaser. It's not clear if that applies to products with their premium warranty or just the lower warrantied products, but it made me hesitate enough to not pull the trigger yet.

I might call them to clarify before making the purchase. Does anyone have experience with their warranty they could share?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Personally I have not used their warranty but I can tell you that they include a laminated card disclosing their warranty and taking ownership of their product. I am happy to pay the $10 for return shipping as I had to pay to ship my binos to Vortex 3 times for a migrating diopter. On a few occasions I had to use my vortex binos as monocular because the diopter would never pick and ideal time to migrate. 

One other major difference that I have observed is that the focus wheel on the Vanguard moves a lot more freely than on the vortex optics. It took a little getting used to, but I do have confidence in the Vanguards. The warranty changes from product to product in the Vanguard line up by the way. For the price and the quality I am still very satisfied.


----------

